# subcool



## homegrown998 (Feb 25, 2009)

I keep hearing nothing but love for Subcool, but where can I get his seed in the us? This is the only place I can find them so far hXXp:// www.canadianhempco.com. there is also a site that is called the bookshelf that appears to be canadianhempco clone.  I want his grapefruit strain.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Feb 25, 2009)

breedbay.co.uk is another  place


----------



## The New Girl (Feb 25, 2009)

homegrown998 said:
			
		

> I keep hearing nothing but love for Subcool, but where can I get his seed in the us? This is the only place I can find them so far . there is also a site that is called the bookshelf that appears to be canadianhempco clone.  I want his grapefruit strain.


  Hi, I just got mine from The Hemp Depot He is TGA seeds.  


hxxp://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/TGA/index.htm


----------



## homegrown998 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hemp depot it is :aok:


----------



## umbra (Feb 26, 2009)

Subcool only deals with certain retailers. Bidzbay is the least expense way to buy his seeds. online auction. He and Ms. Jill run specials all the time.


----------

